
Show HN: Bubblin Superbooks - marvindanig
https://bubblin.io
======
mathnmusic
Very interesting! How hard is it to create a Superbook (why not simply call it
a book?) on your site? I have been meaning to write a book that explains the
connection between math and music visually. Looks like your site might just
solve that for me. How does the authoring process work?

~~~
marvindanig
> How hard is it to create a Superbook…?

It’s actually quite simple, though basic understanding of HTML and CSS is
required. Each page on the book is a virgin iframe so you can use your
standard frontend skills on it. Or use one of the several layout templates to
begin writing.

At this point we get involved with the writers directly to help them produce
or adapt their work. It takes a few hours to migrate depending on body of
work. We’re documenting each step at this stage and also developing the
tooling required for Superbooks [0].

> I have been meaning to write a book that explains the connection between
> math and music visually.

Cool, let’s connect for sure then! I’m at marvinAtBubblinDotIo.

> why not simply call it a book?

Superbook means _superclass_ of a book, magazine or comics here [1].
Basically, longform.

[0] [https://bubblin.io/tools](https://bubblin.io/tools)

[1] [https://bubblin.io/docs/concept](https://bubblin.io/docs/concept)

------
marvindanig
Hello HN!,

Meet Bubblin Superbooks—a social book reader for web.

Bubblin is _iPad first_ and also offline-first; though it will work just about
on any browser or device. No signup is required to read.

Good or bad, all feedback and recommendation is welcome. :-)

